# FAC-Nov '07



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Yep I have no brains left at all. I swear I've lost them all. I've been here posting like everyone else and it never even crossed my mind to post the FAC until I was feeding horses this morning. Now you all try to figure out why feeding my horses would make me thing of the FAC :shrug: God figure right?

Alrighty them.......... This is the Fiber Arts Chat (FAC) portion of our lovely Fold. Here is where everyone checks in and talks about things fiber realted but not always and that is just fine with us. We like to hear about the other things our beloved members are doing besides fiber stuff, right?????

So, if you are a newby or a lurker please take this opportunity to introduce yourself. If you are a long time posted say hey and tell us whats going on.

** Special note to Betty**

If you are able to read this and not post if you want to email me your post I would be happy to post it for you. I need to talk to one of the computer guys here about helping you out with your computer issues. We love you and miss you, at least I do :grouphug: 

Well things here have been busy as usual.. Winter I think is finally set in. We have a cold front from Canada that has come to visit us and probably to stay for awhile. It brought snow, about 1/2 inch and cold temps but nothing we can't handle. Frazzle did you have anything to do with this?

Our deer hunting opener began on Saturday. The deer are so thick they are like cockroaches in the city. I have never in my 10 years of living here seen more than one buck. The past few weeks I have seen at least half a dozen, wow! I happen to live in what they call an intensive harvest area, another words we have a crap load of deer around here. We we are all looking very fashionable around here in our blaze orange when we go outside.

I ordered the yarn for my weave along. 4 cones of Harrisville Shetland in beautiful colors. I also ordered Ashford's book on rigid heddle weaving.

That's enough for me. I apologize for taking so long getting this up this month.


----------



## Cloverbud (Sep 4, 2006)

Well, duh! :doh: I posted on the _other_ thread. I'm spindling more often, and slowly making friends with Cyndi's traddy, & just picked up some nicer carders on eBay.


----------



## Flwrbrd (Jan 14, 2007)

Ok...let's see....what I've done in the last month......

Well, I put in an order for and got a great deal on some alpaca from my favorite enabler...oops...provider! Got about 10# of loverly stuff.....

Sold my first skein of yarn....from said alpaca....got $10 an ounce for it....was a 4.5 ozs skein! Paid for 1/3 of that order....LOVED that! Makes it seem not such an indulgence!

I had some major 'donors' that helped me make it to my sons' wedding in Hawaii...so as a thank you...I've been spinning up the yarn for and frame knitting hats...Spreading that warm 'fuzzy' love around, y'know! Got 7 done....have a few more to go...but the bulk of the 'thank yous' done now....Whew! The Koolaid part of the process was a HOOT! Gonna have to do that again....
:baby04: it to me along with a huge bag of huge spools of threads....
I went ahead and gave her fifty cents for the lot anyway....
I have no idea if the loom is complete and intact..but I'm going to the 'first wednesday' spinning thing with the guild gals for help and advice....lol...we shall see....! I'm curious to see if it works...another outlet for my yarns....

Anyway, with winter setting in....I have plenty of alpaca to keep me warm and busy for a while....

Oh...and I'm struggling with an 8x8 inch square of crochet for a guild afgan project....sigh...gonna take me all of the 2 months to get it done too, from the looks of things....

That's all for now....just keep spinning, just keep spinning!


----------



## Flwrbrd (Jan 14, 2007)

very strange....a whole section of my post disappeared.....
....found a table loom at a yard sale.... 

filling in the missing blank there....lol


----------



## Liese (Dec 12, 2005)

Hi Everyone, Well I did a big splurge for me and bought 3 books - new! from Amazon: Spinning Designer Yarns, Complete Feltmaking, and Deb Menz's book on Colour Blending. Am a wee bit disappointed in the Designer Yarn book - not as much technique info as I was hoping for but maybe with further study it will prove itself better than the skim thru.

Last weeks Market was quite slow, when I got there only 1 other vendor was there set up. Eventually there were 4 of us but the attendance was very low, did sell enough soap to cover the fuel and the lady that I'm spinning a custom order stopped by - of course I still had another 100 yds to ply that I just couldn't get finished in time. She was thrilled with what I brought tho - is a blue dyed Jacob named Jacob and will be for her grandson Jakob, how do you like that! Actually Jacob's fleece has a beautiful luster to it and yet it is pretty soft and comfortable. I'm going to enjoy spinning more of it. But also in the Jacob line I have spun up a few hundred yards of Issac blending his dark brown & cream for a heathery grey - purposefully didn't blend too much so there is a wee bit of variation - this should knit up nicely in to warm socks. And last night for fun I carded up some of Llama Lashes' which was dyed blue and spun that without blending - spinning this very fine I am thinking of plying this over a wool as you might silk.

Am almost finished with my second triloom shawl being woven with an acrylic/wool blend - I have a box of this stuff given to me. Doing it in a lilac heather with 3 wide pink heather stripes - 1 down the centre and 2 on the sides. Once off the loom I'll do a crocheted edge. This will be sent to my friend Margaret in Poole, England. I think tho that my third shawl will be from real handspun wool - thinking a Jacob and llama blend.

Off the fiber end - I've done it to myself again and adopted another dog. Phoebe is a 10-12 week old black lab and she is now learning how to survive with Ursus' playing which can get to be mauling! She has learnt to dive under the settee and then pop out at him. I do hope Ursus finds her to be a good companion in a couple of months after she has grown enough to really stand up to him. Meanwhile I will have to play "ref".

Well, it's 6 and time to start the milking. Hope everyone has a great week and weekend!


----------



## Katherine in KY (May 11, 2002)

We had our first really hard freeze last night. Everything was frosty, and there was a dense ground fog this morning when I went out with the dog--I just love it. And I hate that modern gun deer season starts Saturday because that means I can't wander too far from the house. We had a couple of hunters here for muzzle-loader season, and they brought us a lot of venison. I sort of hope they don't come back this weekend (they're our neighbor's cousins who live in Ohio) as I don't feel like dealing with more venison, but we did get a small freezer so it will be a lot easier to put up this year than stuffing in our refrigerator's freezer--last year we had seven haunches plus some tenderloins!

I finally cleaned up the upstairs in our cabin and turned it into a fiber/basket studio. I love it. I've always used it for basketmaking, but having to clear out a lot of stuff to make room for a couple of spinning wheels and my drum carder really helped. I even have my combs permanently attached to the table and have actually been using them on the Churro. My fleece from Fair Isle finally arrived in the mail, and I've been spinning it in the grease on both a wheel and a spindle. It is absolutely wonderful, clearly my favorite wool to spin. And all the lanolin feels great on my rough hands. I also succumbed at our guild meeting to a visiting shepherd who brought some baby llama fiber. Boy, is it soft. I've been spindling it, not sure what I'll do with it. I'd prefer to mix it with wool to give it some elasticity, but I wanted to see what it was like to do it alone. What do you all do with llama?


----------



## thatcompchick (Dec 29, 2004)

I'm a sorta newbie/lurker/poster on other boards - I have been 'officially' spinning for two months now, and totally addicted. I raise Black Welsh Mountain Sheep for wool and meat - and also Fainting Goats that give good cashmere, and finally broke down and learned what to do with all this stuff instead of selling it all ;-) Now of course, I think I'm in the negative because I just had to support all my fellow local shepherds ;-) but I'm having a great time!

I have two drop spindles, and a near 6' tri loom - I just ordered the Letty Klein book and will be making rugs that way too!

I mostly sell my rovings and fleeces locally - there are two fiber studios that buy from me and one shop, but I'd be happy to share some here too ;-)

As to what's going on - moving everyone to winter pastures and paddocks - shortening the rotation times - 2 weeks max to keep some stuff growing. Trying to figure out how to take advantage of the hay field, but it's over the hill and I can't see anything over there, and the hunters always trespass, and pulling several miles of electronet out of my um, of the air is also a problem. Putting the $$ towards hay equipment instead. Reseeding when it's not freezing...playing with my horses (4 now) and keeping dh going on splitting wood!!! Then I have 12 does that are ready to kid in the next few weeks, but they've been messing with me for two months now...

Thx to you all for all your awesome advice and general chit chat, it's helped A LOT!

Andrea
www.arare-breed.net - COME VISIT THE FARM 
www.gotgoaties.com


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

I need to get up to the fiber room and reorganize it to fit the newest loom.

I've asked Paul to build me a work table so I can have the picker, drum carder, RH & table looms set up, as well as room to work on it.

until I get the accumulated 'junk' out (and find a home for it), I won't know what size of table I'll need & where to put it. I was thinking just a straight table, but it just occured to me that I might have better luck with an "L" shaped!!! You gals are so inspiring!!!

In preparation of finding storage for the 'junk' going out of the fiber room, I have to clean and reorganize the large pantry shelves in the laundry room. That also means catalogueing my soaping/lotion supplies, pricing them and putting them up on the barter board.

I'm still going to be making soap, but it will be on my time when I want to. It has gotten to be such a stress.

Betty - we love & miss you! keeping you in prayers!!


----------



## gracegarden (Mar 30, 2007)

Well, every once in a while I chirp in here when I'm so excited I just can't stand it anymore.
We recently took an anniversary trip to Manhattan, then stayed on a working farm for a few days in Lancaster Co. It was wonderful! And I came home with bags of beautiful alpaca!

But, I'm so terribly lonely. I'm happily married, but my homeschooled son has "left for the hills" (he's actually in the St Louis area.)
I live in Texas. I miss him so much.
To complicate things further, we lived on a 12 acre farm where we raised all our own meat, gardened, had fruit orchard, horses, sheep, goats, chickens;
for eleven years.
Now we're here in a nice suburbia with HOA telling us what kind of grass to grow and how many trees we 'must' have in our front yard. No fowl or livestock of 'any kind.'
People here are so different. Nice. But no 'like-mindedness."

What do I do?!

I have fiber, but I don't remember how to use my spindle (never learned a wheel.) Plus it is all raw.
I do have a small amount of homespun from FireAntRanch, but I crochet. Knitting frustrates me so badley, plus I don't really understand it...
I lurk here.
You all are so kind.

I'd love to weave a rug. Or crochet socks (I can only find knit patterns,) I'm open to just about anything! (I do crochet preemie afghans with acrylic yarn.) I need the socializing and the creativity outlet! I need to know how to clean my fiber stash so I can use it.
I'm so desperate!

I'm sure this sounds wacky. I promise, I am usually of sound mind!

I am going to something this weekend called "Kid-n-Ewe" http://www.kidnewe.com/ It is about 2 hours away. I hope I can find some tools (supplies?) to help me on my way. Any suggestions on what to purchase? What to research?

Thank you! I appreciate you all!


----------



## Meg Z (Jun 8, 2004)

I think I completely overlooked the Chat for last month! I still 'see' FAQ instead of FAC, and glide right past!  

I'm putting my ram in with his girls this weekend, after they all get a dose of Bo-Se and worm checked and have their feet trimmed. Woohoo! More fleece!

I've made a promise to myself that no matter how hectic the day, I have a minimum of 1/2 hour each day to do fiber things. Obviously, more would be better, but that'll come better when the semester is over! I've got work set up on two spinning wheels, so I can choose what I want to do.

Hubby was pretty impressed with the wheels I got, and is looking forward to the Moswolt getting here. He's going to have me give him picking and carding lessons, so he can do the basic prep for me. I told him I was also going to teach him to felt. Even if he doesn't want to lay out a design on a purse or belt or whatever, he can learn to do the grunt work!

gracegarden, welcome to the forum! You do need an outlet and some like-minded folks! I recommend searching on-line for a fiber guild in your area. They'll help you hands-on in prepping your fiber, and help you learn the wheel if you'd like. 

Obviously, if you've been lurking here, you know that we'll also be more than willing to enable you, too! But it's often easier to learn hands-on, plus, I think you need some companionship to go with the fiber skills! 

Meg


----------



## Sherri C (Jun 21, 2002)

Grace I have a friend who does crochet socks. I'll see if she has the pattern written down if you'd like a copy.

I've been bitten by the lace knitting bug. I'm currently involved in a mystery shawl KAL called Mystic Waters. I'm not fast enough to keep pace with the clues but I'm still enjoying the process. There's a couple of pictures posted on my blog if you'd like to see my progress so far. In January I'm starting another KAL to do a civil war shawl.

I got a jumbo flyer for my Ashford Traveller so I can ply on larger bobbins. I got a set of quick change hinges so I can just swap out the entire top bar with the maidens and flyer, rather than taking the maidens off and on again. DH helped me put it together on Sunday but I haven't used it yet. 

I'm going to be taking a class on handpainted yarn on the 17th and rigid heddle weaving on the 24th. I really need to work on getting my craft room cleaned out so I can get my rigid heddle loom out of the box before the class. I bought it back in January and just haven't had time to unpack it yet.


----------



## Katherine in KY (May 11, 2002)

Gracegarden, here's a pattern for crocheted socks: http://www.graftonfibers.com/socks.htm

Meg, want to send DH this way to do my carding? Lucky you. He's definitely a keeper


----------



## FalconDance (Feb 4, 2007)

Hang in there, Grace! We'll all have you addicted, ummmm, helped out in no time.  It's what we do.

Somewhere in FA, there's detailed instructions on how to clean wool. Basically, let NO running water touch it at any given time, NO agitation. Use a tiny bit of shampoo to help loosen the gunk. Maybe one of the gals can cough up the link faster than me.

Yeah, it blows when the younguns move away. I mean, we know it'll happen, plan for it even. But then we wake up and *poof*, they're gone. :Bawling: I still have a little cry sometimes - and our oldest will be 25 in a few months. :shrug: Daughter (18) moved recently and that leaves only one at home (20). I'm pretty sure I'll be a basket case when he finds a place. (They were homeschooled, too. I was/am a weird mom - I actually enjoy being around my kids - most of the time !)

I need to get the grommet for the Jumbo so I can stop having to change out the maiden. It's _perfect_ for plying (the jumbo) but what a pain in the tush otherwise. Maybe I'll look around again for a big "production" wheel especially for thicker yarns and big amounts.

If all goes well this weekend, I'm going to start lessons with my little 8 yr old spindling student. Son got a new camera so hopefully we can get a couple of pics of her. She's so cute - and SO excited!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Welcome to the Fold Grace! We are always here to help anyone who wants it. You will find all sorts of information at the top of the index page. There are stickies up there and each one has loads of information. I know in one of the stickies, maybe one labeled resources you should find links for crochet information. Also in the 101 sticky you will find info on washing fleeces, and spinning on a drop spindle. Your hands will remember what to do as you begin again.

Meg I love your sig. line. Where does it come from?

Children leaving is a mixed bag for me. Don't get me wrong I absolutely love my children and would rather spend time with them than most other people. But having been a single mom for about 12 years has been very intense. My oldest is 21 and at the Univ. of Minnesota and is possibly looking at a 4.0, he is a Jr. and just transfered this year. My youngest is 17 and graduating from HS but will most likely go to the local college, he wants to be in law enforcement. I'm sure he will live here off and on. Personally I'm really looking forward to "my" time to do the things I want to do. I totally understand how you all feel though, like I said it is a mixed bag for me. But I am so enjoying watching them become their own people.


----------



## Meg Z (Jun 8, 2004)

Marchwind said:


> Meg I love your sig. line. Where does it come from?


Marchwind, Falcondance's sig made me jealous, so I did a search for quotes related to sheep and wool. I found this on a list of quotes, but it didn't give a source. :shrug: 

And Katherine, I just got hubby back! I'm NOT SHARING...not him OR the drum carder!

And now I must ask...how many of us are recent empty nesters? My kids are 25 and 22. Amy, the oldest, basically moved out at 17 when she left for college. She did come home for visits, but she worked away most summers, or traveled, and then went into the Peace Corps right after graduation. She's back now, but living in DC hunting down graduate schools.

Joe is 22, and moved out in September. He's moved out a couple times now, but had glitches that brought him reluctantly home. He's got another glitch...a roommate that can't handle money, and therefore didn't come up with his share of rent and bills this month :flame: but Joe intends to find another roommate and get this one out. He's ready, willing and able to be out and he doesn't want to be living here. Good for him!

Instead of it killing me...I'm a fixin' to turn Joe's room into a fiber workroom! It's a good sized bedroom, with a door right off the mudroom...perfect for a wool room! If he wants to come back, he's going to have to take the tiny guest room!  

I think it helps if you have a support base whenthe kids go. I've got work, and the farm, and the hope of the fiber room to keep me occupied. It probably helps that Chris has always been gone so much. I'm used to the loved ones in my life coming and going!

Meg


----------



## cathleenc (Aug 16, 2007)

a late night post from our farm in wisconsin - yes, we're on the farm! Been here 3 weeks now, with possesions for a bit over 2 weeks. The livestock acquisitions are almost complete - so far we've picked up 9 buff orpington chickens, 5 shetland sheep & 2 dairy goats - on saturday I claim the last pre-paid animal purchase, 7 midget white turkeys. One of the goats is still milking so this week I've learned to milk! DH is gone on a work trip for 2 weeks so I'm feeling like there are alot of mouths to feed, solo, all of a sudden (we have 2 dogs and the farm 'gave' us 2 cats). All in all, happiness!

I found a listing for a very local spinners group and have sent them a letter - hoping to make a new friend and have someone help me learn to spin in person. Both are equally exciting. Strange to be completely without local friends..... takes so long, most times, to make a good friend.

And as for the kids, I'm on the opposite end of you empty nesters in terms of kid-age but probably older in terms of my age. DH and I didn't meet till we were in our 40's, I gave birth to our oldest, almost 6, at 42 and our youngest, 4, at 44. 

Off to struggle with organization!
Cathy


----------



## Oceanrose (Mar 25, 2005)

I've been spinning and spinning. I've determined I spin about 2 oz an hr (sportweight) on my Jensen. This past weekend I spun some oatmeal shetland, and some more of my Kool-aid dyed superwash. Right now I'm finishing off the 2nd bobbin of a green/purple dyed superwash and will ply that along with whatever is left from the other shtuff. I got about 800 yards spun and plied this week, not too shabby, considering I'm working (blech)

On Sunday, I went and brought home the loom. We set it up, without instructions and did great except for the brake band. I fixed that, so now I just need to warp it. Have to save my pennies for warp though. I did get distracted tonight by a novel, but finished it in the tub tonight while I washed off the margarita mix I had sprayed all over myself in the bar (hey, I'm a bartender, not doing body shots!) today. 

I'll post pictures of the loom, and the new yarn this weekend. Saturday, I'm going to a fiber arts fair at the textile center. That should be fun. I need to join, but I am determined to teach myself to weave at home, mainly cause the weekend class is the same price as my loom!!

I have no kids, just nephews, and no plans for them in the near future since I'm unmarried and independent. I'm 29 

Anyone else deciding on Christmas crafts? I'm thinking of doing felted soap for everyone. With the business, and other commitments, I am not planning on spending much and I lack the time to get a lot of things made before Christmas.

Off to bed, night everyone


----------



## Liese (Dec 12, 2005)

Just in case someone else maybe feeling guilty for not having empty nest syndrome I will say our son who is 27, lives 6 hours away, he didn't leave home - we left him! Yup at the end of his Senior year we sold everything and went sailing. He had 3 choices: come with us, go to college, get a job/apt. and he choose the latter. Now he's asst manager for a restaurant chain, wish he had gone to college but you can lead a .... So we talk oh, about every 3 months over the telephone. No one could accuse me of being a clinging Mum and since mine is very free with advice I tend to go the other way. So just in case someone was feeling like they aren't motherly enough, LOL

But on to fibery things, I woke up thinking about felting so it will be those projects today. Have a great one everybody


----------



## hoggie (Feb 11, 2007)

I am still home from work with DD as she is still home from school sick. So mostly today I am supervising her making of Christmas presents, and I will be making some Christmas cards. Lots of phone calls trying to get minerals for my goats.

I think my sole contribution to the world of fibre today will be supervising DD while she continues to knit my scarf 

Oh yes - and wondering how long it will take for my spindle to get here from the US. A letter usually takes about a week, but I had one parcel take about 6 weeks. They were going to post it on Monday so it should at leas tbe on it's way 

have a good day everyone

hoggie


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Meg Z said:


> And now I must ask...how many of us are recent empty nesters?


Two out and two to go.

I love my kids but I'm glad they're growing and moving out. I was a single Mom for over 7 years and it was intense!

Before he went to college, my oldest son told me he thought I would be a real mess when everyone moved out. I asked him why and he told me that I had put all my energy into them since the day they were born, so what was I going to do with myself?!?!?!? 

I *really* appreciated he recognized that and I just smiled and asked him if he planned on moving back in since I was designating his room as my new fiber room ....




> Instead of it killing me...I'm a fixin' to turn Joe's room into a fiber workroom!


that's what I did! Paul even mentioned the other day that when one of the others fly the nest that I'll have one room for my wheels and one for the looms!!! (and one for just the fiber!!!)


----------



## ajaxlucy (Jul 18, 2004)

I'm new to empty nesting. My one and only son left to start college out of state this fall and boy do I miss him. But I figure that's much better than having him living at home. Last year it seems I'd look forward to talking with him at the end of the day, then he'd walk in the door than we'd end up irritated with each other within minutes. 

As far as fiber, I have one more ramlamb to shear, then I'll have a bunch of Shetland lambswool to send off to the processor. A friend of mine who spins will turn the roving into yarn for me. I don't have enough yarn yet to knit the sweater DH wants, but I can start looking for a nice pattern anyway.


----------



## FalconDance (Feb 4, 2007)

Husband's been worried about that, too, Cyndi (what am I going to do when my ducklings all leave the nest). He's convinced that if we move to the countryside, it'll be the new "baby" of the week all the time - ducks, chicks, goats, sheep, etc. And while I can definitely envision that happening, I'm realistic enough to know that if, for instance, I wanted to toddle out to NC and sort wool with Meg on a whim, I couldn't just pick up and go if I had scads of animals even though I no longer have the children to worry about/look out for. (Not that work, budget, cats, etc. aren't a pain in the rump, as always. But that's different.)

Makes me very sad to think of not having the younguns around much anymore - spent all my adult years with them at the fore - but at the same time, it's kind of exciting.

Fiber-wise, not much happening today. Woke with a horrid headache and need to think about getting to work. When we remodel (the date keeps getting moved back due to weather, unexpected stuff), we're thinking of putting in on-demand hot water heaters. They sit/wire in near the sink/wherever and only come on to heat when the hot water tap is turned on. Less waste, LOTS less electric used, significantly less room taken (they're a bit bigger than a hardback book). So, I figure we need one for the kitchen sink and I'm trying to figure out the shower one since I'd also like it to be available for the washer for washing wool (I only do laundry in cold). The location husband has in mind for the washer isn't near enough to the shower plumbing (I put in the plumbing years ago and where I _had_ the washer was on the other side of that wall in the next room, next to the pipes for economy & convenience). He wants a nice little niche elsewhere - but I think woolie concerns may win out this time .

QUESTION: Does anyone here knit fingerless gloves? I have arthritis - and my hands have always been cold in the winter anyhow - but I don't knit, and I was thinking that maybe the fingerless "gloves" might help out on both fronts both at work and home in the cold.


----------



## redbudlane (Jul 5, 2006)

I homeschool our 3 sons and I'm anxious for them to get out on their own. I don't want them out of my life, just out of my house! lol I probably wouldn't feel that way if it wasn't for the constant fighting and the fact that they are all male, kwim?

I haven't sold any of my roving from this spring's shearing. I can't get anybody to take spinning lessons from me or to be interested in spinning at all in this area. I am a lone duck... Thinking of selling my flock since I can't move the wool. This would free up a lot of time/money for other things too. Since there are no fiber people in this area I am left to trying to sell it on the internet and can't seem to sell any. I refuse to put it on ebay and LOSE money on it. Any other suggestions?


----------



## hoggie (Feb 11, 2007)

Offer it for sale HERE ?

hoggie


----------



## redbudlane (Jul 5, 2006)

LOL This was the first place I did offer it for sale! http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/showthread.php?t=214627


----------



## kellyprzy (Oct 2, 2007)

Hello. I am a recent member to Homesteading Roday (& a lurker for about 2 years!) I live in southern PA w/DH & 2 DD ages 13 & 10. I am a SAHM & chief pooper scooper as well as a medical writer. I also like to garden & cook.

We have a variety of critters on the farm including Jacob sheep, rabbits (Dutch, mini-rex, & French angora), horses, & chickens. We moved to the farm 6 years ago after I had a bone marrow transplant for Hodgkins disease. We had always liked animals & we wanted a small farm.

THe girls are in 4H & we are lucky that one of the 4H club is a fiber club for kids w/fiber animals. Both myself & oldest DD are spinners, younger DD likes to needle felt & do small weavings on lap looms. She has asked for a triangle loom for bday/Christmas; I am hoping DH gets it made in time!

I love reading about everyone's projects; they are very inspiring.

Kelly


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Welcome Kelly!

I hope you become a regular on this forum!!! 

Red's rovings are wonderful folks!!! i have some from last year


----------



## Meg Z (Jun 8, 2004)

Falcon...you come on out and I'll let you get your fill of feeding/watering/cleaning chores! Then we can play wool!
I still have many bags of wool I haven't gotten to yet!


Kelly, welcome to you and your daughters! We're a pretty nice bunch in the Fold, so it's kid safe in here...but I wouldn't want them wandering down the hall........  

So, those of you who use Jaquard dyes....
I use heat for angora. I use cold for silk. I'm plying tussah silk and fawn French angora. What temp should I use to dye that?

Meg


----------



## Sherri C (Jun 21, 2002)

I'm at the other end of the nest spectrum: 44 years old, I have a 2 year old son and looking to add another child in another year or so. Please tell me I'm not crazy! :baby04:


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Welcome to the Fold Kelly! I too hope you and your girls become regular visitors.

I'm very glad I'm not the only one who isn't sad to have my children move on with their lives. People used to looks at me like I was crazy when I would have a weekend free of children and I'd be dancing. My favorite thing was to just sit on the sofa and listen to the quiet for hours on end  My graduation gift to both of my kids has been their own cell phone. So they each have their own and it is paid for by me as long as they stay on the plan I'm on, for sure 2 years. But they both call me at least once a day. My oldest son, Brewster, paid me a real complement a few months ago. He wanted to come up here for a visit, it was his 21st b-day and he wanted to spend some time with his girlfriend. He asked if I could come down and pick him up, that's a 4-5 hour trip one way (he doesn't drive). I asked him if he could ask his father to at least drive him half way. He said he didn't like asking his father for things :flame: This has been an on going issue. I asked him why it was that I was the one who always asked to do the tough stuff and his father got all the fun stuff? His answer was, well Mom your more like a friend than my parent :dance: I think for a parent to have their adult children to view them as a friend is a huge compliment. I have never seen my mom as my friend even now that I'm almost 50 and she is 81 :shrug: My youngest is more of a mama's boy than his brother but I don't think either of them will ever really move away. they will always call on a regular and frequent basis.

Falcon I have knit fingerless gloves for my mother. She had surgery on her hand after she broke it and it ached when she got cold. I actually only made her one out of a really nice blends of various soft fibers I had on hand. It was the type with a thumb but there were not actual finger holds just an opening for all the fingers to go, but they were covered up to the first knuckle. I have a pattern I plan on making for myself some time this year, maybe. I had a pair I had many years ago that I loved and lost.

Sherri your not crazy!


----------



## FalconDance (Feb 4, 2007)

Marchwind said:


> ...... It was the type with a thumb but there were not actual finger holds just an opening for all the fingers to go, but they were covered up to the first knuckle.


Yep, that's the kind I'm looking for/interested in. Does anyone know if there are any crochet patterns for these? All I seem to find are the ones that don't even have the thumb 'holder' to help keep them on.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Couple pictures and a question ....

Paul (DH) & I like getting each other 'Happy Thursday' gifts - just little things, (usually from garage sales, et al) to bring a smile to each other. These 'Happy Thursday' gifts aren't every Thursday, weeks can go by without a Happy Thursday gift. A lot of times, they're not even given on a Thursday, but we call them Happy Thursday gifts any way

All this rambling to show off my Happy Thursday gift!! An oil bottle for my wheel. It's old and I don't know what it was originally to be used for. Paul used it when he was doing Rev War reenacting ...



















Cool, eh?

Now a question.

How many of you hang things from your wheel?

I have a little woven pouch that holds my thimble & cloth tape measure (woven on a cardboard loom by a 14 yo and given to me as a gift). A wpi guage, the allen wrench to tighten my wheel, the oriface thingee and another tape measurer.










so how about all y'all? Whatcha got hanging on your wheel???


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

FalconDance said:


> Yep, that's the kind I'm looking for/interested in. Does anyone know if there are any crochet patterns for these? All I seem to find are the ones that don't even have the thumb 'holder' to help keep them on.


Bet I have some, somewhere --- I do have a nice crochet mitten pattern that you could probably adapt. It's at home & I'm at work though


----------



## cathleenc (Aug 16, 2007)

Sherri C said:


> I'm at the other end of the nest spectrum: 44 years old, I have a 2 year old son and looking to add another child in another year or so. Please tell me I'm not crazy! :baby04:


Sherri, that puts you and I exactly at the same point in childbearing/age! I'm just four years ahead of you in age and had my kids closer - 21m apart.

I love being an older mom!


----------



## Katherine in KY (May 11, 2002)

Falcon, I'm wearing handknit fingerless gloves as I type this! I've made gloves (with halfway-up fingers) and mittens (part-way-up thumb, no separate fingers). I much prefer the mittens because if you're not using your fingers (like typing), then you can pull the exposed fingertips down into the mitten. That said, I just finished a pair of gloves for my mother who has arthritic hands. She'll get them for Xmas. I knit the fingers long enough to cover both joints, and they're kind of tight (they sell elastic gloves for arthritic hands). I'm really curious to see if she likes them. Sorry, but I don't have a crochet pattern. I made up my own knitted glove pattern.


----------



## hoggie (Feb 11, 2007)

he he - I am just about 40  and have a just 6 yo 

hoggie


----------



## Annie in MN (Oct 15, 2002)

Cyndi, I have a little felted pouch that I keep my orifice hook and oil bottle in. 










I have been knitting a bag to be felted for a friend. I was stupid last night, and just set it down instead of actually putting it away like I should have. Mom got hold of it and frogged a good bit. I'll need to frog back more to get to good stitches and try to figure out where my stitch markers were. I keep telling myself that I like knitting, I like knitting, so this is just giving me the opportunity to knit more. Right?

I started a blog, www.maplecorners.blogspot.com a while back, and am holding a contest with prize yet to be determined. I am thinking some roving, or yarn or something like that. Stop by if you like. I would like to link to any of my fellow fiber addicts blogs here too, so pipe up if you have one!


----------



## Sherri C (Jun 21, 2002)

Annie I just took a look at your blog and now I have my thinking cap on for your contest. BTW, there's a Trader Joe's near by where I work if you ever want to set up a treats for fiber swap.  If you want to link my blog it's at Serenity Gulch 

The only thing I have hanging from my wheel is a beaded orifice hook I bought on ebay a while back. It has a large bead on it shaped like a white wolf. My son calls it "Gunnar", that's the name of our dog (he's a Great Pyreneese). I bought a little basket to hang on my wheel at a fiber festival but there's no good place to hang it, so it sits on the bookcase next to where I spin.


----------



## FalconDance (Feb 4, 2007)

I _used_ to have things dangling from my wheel - original orifice hook, pretty yarn bits, measure tape. Then the cats noticed. I _know _ the hook hasn't left the house, but it's hiding and the replacement I made is adequate - can't say much more than that. The pretty bits of yarn became cat toys long ago. The measure I put away.

Maybe I'll make a little bag like you gals so the cats aren't so tempted. (It's jealousy, you see. My one cat _hates_ my wheels - they take my attention away from her  ) The kids hate it when I drive their cars any amount - I have a habit of putting a necklace or somesuch on the rearview mirror and then clipping on a hairclip (never know when you'll have the window down and need to put your hair up!) and a little hanging notepad (never know when you'll need to write something down!) and a pen and .......

The Happy Thursday gift is cute .


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Ah yes dangley things from the wheel and cats don't go together very well :nono: I used to have an orifice hook, a WPI measurer, and my favorite tool, a clothes pin. The cats then the dogs took care of them all. Now I have to keep them in a basket that I cart around with me when I spin.

Cyndi that is a very cool oil can (for lack of a better word) I have a small brass one I found at an auction that I love and use exclusively. BTW, I love the idea of a happy Thurs. gift.

Annie, I love Trader Joe's. When I got to he Cities I always do a big shopping there.

Falcon I think I just used a mitten pattern and just didn't put the tips on the thumb and didn't knit up the hand for the mitten. If you have a favorite mitten pattern I bet you could just modify that to suit you. This will be my first winter post surgery on my hand. Remember I had my thumb joint replaced last spring? I am so pleased with how it all turned out, the lack of pain is fantastic. I have an occasional ache which is tendons that need stretching out but all in all I am very pleased. The scar is pretty terrific if things like that bother you but really no one has ever gasped and asked what happened.

My books and the yarn I ordered for my weaving project have arrived. That was PDQ if you ask me.

I have pictures I need to post of the Dreaded sweater, I will take some of the yarn, my new spindle and maybe other things.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

I just knitted up a bag to put my oil can in. Need to knit up a 'hanger' for it to put on my wheel. Think I might hang it (oil can) and black woven bag and white tape measure on the off maiden.

These are things that I don't want to have to hunt for when I need them!!

Happy Thursday gifts are wonderful!!!


----------



## short farmer (Oct 16, 2006)

I am so excited to be able to post in this forum, I have been a fiber wanna be for so many years but now I am happy to say have the fiber addiction. I have been spinning for about 4 months now. I don't know how to measure my yarn yet, but have sheared, washed, carded, spun, & plied 3 huge fleeces. I have my loom partially warped to use my yarn to make rugs but warping is a bit more of a challenge.(but have help on the way :hobbyhors ) I too started with not so perfect wool, had lots of VM and not a very good crimp I later found out but I was so excited to have the raw stuff to work with and it turned out looking like yarn that who knew? Was able to purchase three Romney fleeces, a shetland fleece and a Cotswold fleece all for $25.00.
OH MY GOLLY what a difference, came home and washed them all and have been able to begin spinning the Romney. Anyway fiber buddies keep up the good work really enjoy all your information and good humor. Happy Thansgiving to All.


----------



## Katherine in KY (May 11, 2002)

Welcome, short farmer. You don't mess around when you start something, do you -- from sheep to rug in just a few months! Wow! Keep up the good work. What kind of sheep do you have?


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

No kidding, from beginner to winding warp and putting it on your loom  Imagine where you will be in a year from now! It boggles the mind, we have some VERY talented people on this forum no doubt.

How are you spinning your fibers Short Farmer? Do you have a wheel or do you use a drop spindle?

Keep up the great work!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Meg Z (Jun 8, 2004)

Marchwind said:


> No kidding, from beginner to winding warp and putting it on your loom  Imagine where you will be in a year from now! It boggles the mind, we have some VERY talented people on this forum no doubt.
> 
> How are you spinning your fibers Short Farmer? Do you have a wheel or do you use a drop spindle?
> 
> Keep up the great work!!!!!!!!!


If Short Farmer has sheared, washed, carded, spun, and plied three huge fleeces in four months, and she used a drop spindle....I don't even know what to say to that!  

Can you say 'Superwoman'???

Meg


----------



## Annie in MN (Oct 15, 2002)

Or, insomniac? :bow:


----------



## ajaxlucy (Jul 18, 2004)

Finally finished shearing yesterday when I sheared my brown Shetland ramlamb. His fleece is golden at the tips, but milk chocolate brown underneath - really soft and pretty. I just have to decide if I should have it spun by itself, or plied with some wool from a cream-colored sheep to make a tweedy looking yarn. My husband wants me to knit him a sweater, and I think it might make a nice soft brown combination. I don't have an artisit's eye for color, so I wish one of you fiber-queens from here lived nearby to give me advice.


----------



## short farmer (Oct 16, 2006)

I use a spinning wheel, and no super woman by any means, I have had a wheel for over 15 years and have just learned to use it in the last 4 months so I guess I am just very excited. I am sheepless at the moment, and am not sure that I will get back into the critter end of fiber. My mentor and the lady that I bought the last five fleeces from has over 350 fleeces stored in her barn and at $1.50 a pound it is cheaper and faster to buy them to raise them. I have minature horses and poultry and they almost take up to much of my fiber time as it is.
This is my all time favorite hobby ever, do you all have a favorite part of it and what got you started?


----------



## Oceanrose (Mar 25, 2005)

Welcome Short farmer! 

I got started due to having show dogs that shed, I wanted to learn how to make something out of their fur! Thinking back I was always fascinated by wool, and looms etc. Which is funny since I don't knit or crochet, or rather enjoy doing them...

This was a super busy weekend, since I had meetings, my best friend movedo ut of state (with me as the sole helper) and someone coming into town for a visit. But between decorating the tree, and making lovely beef stew (YUM!) I got 3 skeins plied off, and almost the rest of the silk spun. We also got a hat crocheted from some merino, and I gave my nephews lessons in spinning. It was SO cute. I'll post pitures of it all tomorrow, for now I am off to bed. I got called into work tonight, and so never did get a real day off this weekend. I hate that.

Anyone else start a special project?


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

On the subject of Fingerless Gloves, I started a new project!

I actually spun up some of the black Corriedale *on purpose* to knit into fingerless gloves for my brother in law. He and my sister live in Lithuania, and their apartment is very cold during spring and fall (the city decides when heat gets turned on .. usually a couple of weeks after you are freezing!), and typing on the computer his hands get so cold. I had found this lovely pattern and sent a link to my sister saying "these look neat, I think I'll make some.." and she replied saying she'd been meaning to ask me to make a pair for her hubby! So ... 

http://slumberland.org/patterns/little-twist-wristwarmers.pdf

These are now being done up in natural brown home spun wool for my sweet brother in law. 

It is the first time I sat down at the wheel to spin yarn *specifically* for a project I had in mind. It was really kind of neat to know what I intended to make from the wool! 

I got one glove done tonight, and have the second cast on. It's a super easy pattern ... highly recommended.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

So I think I have actually lost my mind or become so acclimated to my schedule it is sad. Notice the time stamp on this post. I set my alarm clock to wake me at 6:30 so I could drive my son to school at 7:00, today is my day off. Well, my alarm clock has two alarms on it and I must have turned on the wrong alarm, the one for work. But, the really sad part is, my alarm went off and I got up thinking it was 6:30. I came down and made my pot of tea, put the dogs out, folded some laundry, ...... Then as I sat here at the computer I was wondering why my son's alarm hadn't gone off so I went up stairs to check. I went to my room and spread up the covers and glanced at the alarm clock :Bawling: it said it was 3:58 am. Crap, crap, crap!!!! But I don't even feel tired, yet :shrug: I'll have to take a nap this afternoon :dance: In the mean time I'm working on a baby hat for one of the police officers I work with. Her little boy is just over a year and she asked if I would make him one. I have a very nice old pattern for a Scandinavian baby helmet. I told her to go and buy a yarn in a worsted weight and bring it to me and I would make it. She bought the most god awful acrylic camo yarn :help: It's what she wanted. I'm trying to knit this thing as fast as possible so I can be done with it. Thankfully it is a great fast pattern.

Hope you all had a good full night sleep.


----------



## FalconDance (Feb 4, 2007)

*yawns* Yep, slept relatively well for the second night after weeks and weeks of not-sleeping-well. Still having a difficult time getting motivated to do much, though. This job does that to me - it has its moments and I'm good at the job, but at the same time, it makes me want to scream and throw fits and just not show up.

Got zilch done this weekend beyond the usual laundry and such. Well, ok, that's not _quite_ accurate. I reclaimed one end of my kitchen table and made bread (which was promptly consumed - mustn't let it get stale, you know!). People kept coming by and interrupting. One friend stopped by to borrow some Worchestershire sauce - I only have a gallon or so on hand, literally - but then I had to find a jar with a lid to put some in (lids tend to go missing around here). Couldn't quite figure out why she drove *4 miles* to borrow maybe a cup of the stuff, but :shrug: .

Also sorted out every scrap of brightly colored wool for my student to start on I could find in my stash. Isn't all so much since I really like and accumulate the naturally colored stuff, but it'll be more than enough to get her hooked ..... um, started. All I need to do is card/blend it now. Found a little bit of the sari silk threads left over from the sample skein....... too bad it's not enough to spin up another .

Wish the mail ran today. My green roving's supposed to be here . (Its confirmed for tomorrow by the main post ofc, but it's so hard to wait!) Oh, and I got my drop spindle off eBay! A 2oz. for $14.99 including shipping. Really thought someone else would snatch it away from me, but I guess all you ladies are too busy lusting over the Bosworths and Goldings  .


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Here is a little note from Betty. She and I are still trying to get her computer problems worked out.


I'm mostly working on small items for the local Christmas Bazaar and getting settled in as the rainy weather comes through. I'm also working on some book reviews for a local educational program so that keeps me at the computer a little more than usual. Let everyone know I miss them and think of them often. I hope this will be solved soon and I can come and visit again. thanks again, betty


----------



## Katherine in KY (May 11, 2002)

March, tell her we miss her. And why can't the techies do something so she can come back?


----------



## Oceanrose (Mar 25, 2005)

Oh man, I am SO tired. Yesterday my mom had foot surgery #2, and then we had 2 sets of company. I have to go to work an hour early today (should be leaving - now ) and I've still got this cold I'm fighting off with Air Born, or trying to. It feels like my voice is going today, lovely for someone who has to talk all day at work. Last night was the first in a long time I didn't spin anything. I hadn't started a new project and I was just too tired. I did bounce around on my pc for a bit and get some web design work done, plus play with Blogspot. I forgot how long graphics take. 

Hope everyone else is having a great week, talk to y'all when I get home


----------



## FalconDance (Feb 4, 2007)

Got my new green rovings from Carol (Sheep Shed). Talk about PRETTY! And she included a very generous ball of special dyed roving - dark blues and greens - that is plain gorgeous. I can hardly wait to start spinning it all up!

Drop spindle should be coming tomorrow or Thursday....


----------



## Annie in MN (Oct 15, 2002)

I just heard from my fiber mill that my fiber should be ready in about a month. :dance: In the meantime, I am so pathetic. I sent all my fiber to the mill, and didn't have any white alpaca here. I ended up buying 20 oz from a breeder on Etsy just so I would have some to play with. Doh!


----------



## Meg Z (Jun 8, 2004)

Hubby is settling in fairly well. He's helping me do feeding and watering chores, which is lovely. The sheep are becoming accustomed to him, slowly. 

As we fed today, he commented on the ROMNEYs :baby04: (Clover and Naly) He apparently thinks they're the neatest sheep we have. I told him that's a good thing, as I intend to get more...and my next ram will be a ROMNEY, even if I have to drive for a day to find one!

I'm pleased that we're on the same sheet of music, even if we're hearing different instruments play the tune. I'm thinking of the wool, and he's just liking the look of the sheep!

Despite the yumminess of the wool from them, though, I still love the wool from my Cotswold/Tunis/Lincoln cross girls. Fern is white with the Cotswold ringlets, softened a bit. Meadowsweet is black, with curls that would make Shirley Temple jealous. They're half-sisters, with the same Black Cotswold ram as sire. 

I can't wait to see what all the girls give me in the way of lambs this spring. I'm crossing them to my Icelandic ram, Socrates. I know what I'll get from the Icelandic ewe, Sheledy, of course. But the crosses could be interesting. I used him on my Annie last year...the Leicester longwool that died this summer. Her ram lamb still had her coat. The only visible trait from Socrates was his horns! If I get lucky, the ROMNEY cross lambs will have their mom's wool. Keep your fingers crossed...it's only five months. Socrates went in with the girls on Sunday!

I guess since I just put Socrates in, I'm dreaming of possibilities! Dream with me!

Oh, and if you know anyone who's interested in sheep swapping, I've got a moorit solid horned purebred Icelandic ewe lamb that I'd swap out for something white! Most folk around here aren't buying, because of the drought, but I figure swapping would allow an exchange of genetics without increasing a flock, fairly nicely!

Meg


----------



## Liese (Dec 12, 2005)

Hi Everyone, A brief note since I should be in the kitchen making cheese- been spinning up some of Issac's dark brown spots, I've already done a heathery blend of his fleece so this will be a nice compliment. Also handcarded some rolags of dorset, angora and a little Jacob for shine - I think it came out pretty nice, very soft and will make a lovely scarf or beret. 

Frazzle, That's a nice fingerless glove pattern, I think I'll spin up some more dorset/angora - guess I should look up what the recommend. yarn looks like first tho

Well work calls - take care.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

FalconDance said:


> Got my new green rovings from Carol (Sheep Shed). Talk about PRETTY!


I just ordered Carol's green roving and her green mix roving yesterday, can't wait to see it!!!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Meg Z said:


> he commented on the ROMNEYs :baby04:


you sure that isn't spelled RAMBOUILLET? :shrug:


----------



## Meg Z (Jun 8, 2004)

MullersLaneFarm said:


> you sure that isn't spelled RAMBOUILLET? :shrug:


hehehe


----------



## FalconDance (Feb 4, 2007)

Started spinning on the green roving last night. For mill _ends_, these sure are HIGH quality! Extremely well blended and very long lengths (I'll end up having to break it down to more manageable bits). Phillip saw the wool - ok, I made him look - and has decided that he wants his (eventual) cloak to be spun/woven from the dark green/blue dyelot sample she included.  Of course, he may change his mind again since originally he wanted white, then grey and white, then brown and maybe another color........ 

It's my wifely duty to ensure his happiness, I feel, so I am duty-bound to buy more wool so he can make the _best_ educated choice, right? Yep, that's my story.  And I'm sticking to it.


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

Liese, I'm all finished one of the fingerless gloves & started on the next ... thought you might like to know how it's going!

The wool I used is an 13wpi 2 ply of natural brown Columbia. Something with less colour variation will show the cabling better, but this makes for a really pretty heathery/cabley look that I'm happy with. 

13 WPI seems about right ... a bit narrower would work too, but any thicker might be too bulky.

Have fun!


----------



## jerzeygurl (Jan 21, 2005)

hi all

im sure ya'll missed me

HAD to get that afghan done her birthday was like 10 months ago lol

since finishing it i have made a sweater and a poncho, trying to get a jump on christmas...not spun in about a week eek

planned on gettting the green roving my self but the shipping scared me

i may reconsider...


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Remember that hat I was knitting for the police officer's son? Well I finished it over my days off and gave it to her yesterday. But my co-workers saw it and fell in love. Now one wants me to knit her son's each one for Christmas and she will pay me. Nice but eeeekkkk!! I have no clue what to charge her for these. I told her I would go yarn shopping with her and she could buy what she wanted them made of. Keep in mind these are intended to be baby hats but they really are cute and easy to enlarge, her sons are teenagers. They both snowboard and I'm sure she wants then funky, so they should be fun to make. Any clue on how much to charge would be appreciated. If I would spin up the fibers of course that would hike the price considerably. But I think I will talk her into going on a buying trip.

I've been spinning on my new spindle I got from eBay and I am very happy with it. I am pleasantly surprised at how well, smoothly and how long it spins for a spindle that is so light. I'm not sure what I'm spinning for except the pure joy of it all.

At work I have been made an "acting lead". A lead is one step under supervisor. It pretty complicated to explain it all but, in about 6 months there will be a supervisor position opening up at our airport. Being in this position now will give me a chance to apply and be eligible for the supervisor position. So far so good.

What is everyone doing for Thanksgiving? My kids and I were going to drive to Michigan to spend it with my family but unfortunately I wasn't able to find a house sitter. So, my oldest son will come up from the Cities, his girlfriend who is here will come over and they may also have a few other friends come for the meal. It should be fun. She is from Malaysia and I'm not sure she has ever participated in a traditional Thanksgiving. I'll be on vacation beginning Saturday, whaooooo!!!!!!


----------



## FalconDance (Feb 4, 2007)

Got my new spindle yesterday. Very pretty but the whorl is massive compared to what I'm used to. Guess that just means I can get a lot more wound on, huh? :shrug: We'll see.

The green is working up nicely (in the few minutes I've managed to steal away and spin). Boss said I could leave a wheel up at the shop if it would help - picture a large old brick building full of industrial surplus and ponder if you would want to leave your wheel there.  Of course, he meant to leave one over in the 'pool room' (yep, a section that is reserved for the pool table which is well-used after work most days). You see, that way I couldn't complain so much when Phillip spent time shooting pool since I'd be up there spinning. :baby04: Crazy thing is, the guys love to watch! Dunno, might consider it but only on a carry-the-Traddy basis. Luckily it's only a block. I've really been wanting to go pick up one of the old wheel I have reserved in KS, so who knows, the Traddy just might end up being left up by my desk on a temp. basis.


----------



## Caren (Aug 4, 2005)

I have left my husband! See my post in the single tree forum. That's why I haven't been in here much. I can't wait until I get my new house organised so I can work on my spinning! My wheel and computerised sewing machinee were one of the first things I packed. LOL

Talk to you later
Caren


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Caren, I learned to spin while I was going through my divorce umpteen years ago. It sure helped to keep the stress level lowered. I hope things go well for you.

Falcon, which spindle did you get? How is it spinning? Do you like it?


----------



## hoggie (Feb 11, 2007)

Well - I just finished the knitting for DD's new sweater. Does anyone else do this - I love the knitting, but I really don't like the putting together. That is the part where I am convinced I will make a total hash of it. As a result, once a project is about 3/4 or 7/8 done - i start slowing down, trying to delay the day when I have to put it all together :shrug: 

Anyway - the main knitting is done - I just have to make it up and knit the neck.

We were supposed to be going fishing today with my nephew, but Autumn has suddenly arrived with a nice gale and driving rain. Now I love Autumn weather - the wind stirs me up and makes me buzz (must have something to do with growing up on an island LOL) but I am NOT going out to sit on a rock in the hopes something edible will be stupid enough to come and eat my sandeel. 

So it looks as though we will be here this morning - and DD has a Bday party to attend this pm so I will be home alone for 1 1/2 hours. I might even get it made up - who knows 

And then it's on to knitting myself a woolly hat. Still waiting for my spindle to arrive - but it's probably better I get some of the other things done first 

hoggie


----------



## FalconDance (Feb 4, 2007)

March, got this spindle . It needs a good sanding as the shaft is rough but I did spin a decent thread on it the other night to make sure it would.

Took the Traveller up to the pool room Friday night and filled a bobbin whilst the boys shot a few games. Besides it being a pain in the grits carrying it (the one block  ), it was actually nice to be able to spend time/cheer Phillip on while we _both_ enjoyed outselves with one of our respective favorite pasttimes. Once I pick upo another wheel, I think I will leave the Traveller at the shop at least temporarilly.

No spinning done this weekend. Spent yesterday working at an auction and today doing laundry. Two loads to go. Cornbread's in the oven for the pot o'beans . I'm exhausted.


----------



## Meg Z (Jun 8, 2004)

Did a tad of spinning yesterday, but not much...just enough to flare up my knee. 

Chris decided the beach was a good idea today, as it was supposed to hit 66 today. I think it went higher. We had a lovely day, walking on the beach, eating shrimp, and buying more to bring home, along with scallops, and visiting the aquarium at Fort Fisher, NC. 

Then we came home, and I whipped up dinner. No messages on the answering machine, but as soon as we sat down to eat, we had four phone calls, one right after the other! Telemarketers, our son, a grumpy friend who needed to vent, and even a student of mine who lost his syllabus and was terrified the final lab practical was tomorrow! (He apologized profusely for calling me at home!) 

But now it's time to relax for a few minutes, before I go bring in a rabbit for grooming....Ahhhh, bunnies!

Meg


----------



## FalconDance (Feb 4, 2007)

Just ordered another 3 lb of the green-tones roving. Whilst I was spinning Fri night, one of the gals asked me to spin her enough (yes, she'd pay for it) to make herself a new scarf! She just got herself an olive green colored suede coat, and this green compliments it quite nicely. I think I'll ply it with white Romney .


----------



## Liese (Dec 12, 2005)

Hey Frazzle, thanks for that info - I just read it and already have a bobbin and a half spun but if this yarn isn't close to 13 wpi, well then, shoot I'll spin some more! I'm doing about a 20% angora to the dorset, spinning long draw since I have to hand card with the angora anyway so figured might as well practice - still not as consistent as I'd like but getting there.

Marchie, have you posted that hat pattern somewhere? As for pricing, not knowing how complex the pattern is I would think you should be looking at at least $20-30/hat for your knitting time. That's still peanuts on a per hour basis but it's what I would be comfortable asking for - if I were knitting these in my "spare" time. But you are being asked at the last min. so maybe that price should be nudged up some, eh?

Hoggie, just about everyone dislikes the putting together part, that's why I do sweaters in the round the Elizabeth Zimmerman way - taught myself to knit with "Knitting without Tears".

This last Sat. was suppose to be the last for the Farmer's Market but then 2 other vendors said that they would be coming in 2 weeks so I approached the manager about doing some more advertising - looks like I better get some more soap made and yarn spun up. I sold 3 skeins on Sat! This customer had asked me about llama/wool before but then I hadn't seen her for many weeks; she wanted the skein I did of 60%llama - had a very nice halo but then she just swooped up 2 skeins of the Jacob oohing and ahhing - man was that gratifying, made my whole day! My custom order person came and picked up her's and ordered 400yd more but "no hurry" she said. I also took 2 orders for goat milk fudge - so I make a chocolate and a peanut butter today.



Yesterday I spent some time carding the least nice bits of fleece to start on a wool bed pad - got a bit more to do since I think I'll need at least 3 layers - 1 layer done.

Oh, and all the best to Caren on your new start. For everyone else - hope y 'all had a great weekend, Meg sounds like she did, and a great beginning to this week. Off to the milking....


----------



## cathleenc (Aug 16, 2007)

Liese said:


> Yesterday I spent some time carding the least nice bits of fleece to start on a wool bed pad - got a bit more to do since I think I'll need at least 3 layers - 1 layer done.


Liese,
how are you making your bed pad? Felting? Weaving? 

We have a wool pad on dh & my bed and adore it. Would love to start thinking of how to make some for the kids pads. Wool is the ultimate and no nasty plastic off-gasing!

thanks
Cathy


----------



## Liese (Dec 12, 2005)

Hi Cathy, I'm using my drum carder to make batts, then the idea is to lay the layers of batts onto a sheet, cover with another and do a simple box quilt to keep the wool in place. Unless someone has a better idea? Now if this doesn't work well as a bed pad all I have to do is use one of my quilt tops, make a duvet cover and viola - a quilt! 

Now weaving it is an intriguing idea but how would you keep it fluffy and not stiff? Maybe like thrumming ....hmmm. Well, I don't have a loom so back to idea #1.


----------



## shellbug (Jul 3, 2005)

I am both a newbie and an oldie, I guess. Have been on this site a lot a long time ago, but not in the last year. I have lately found myself obsessing over the need to start weaving, dying, etc. 

I keep feeling that I should be weaving for some reason. I picture myself working steadily behind a large floor loom. I have gotten instructions for building a large tri-loom and also for an inkle loom, floor loom and pit loom and just today, my DH got a table saw!!!!

I am excited. I have no fleeces, no loom (yet) and really nothing but a dream. I keep meaning to ask my dad and some other distant relatives on my mom's side if anyone in the family used to be a weaver. I just have a weird feeling about it. Many of these relations still live on the old homeplaces from the 1800's (wouldn't it be wonderful if an old loom were just sitting out in a barn waiting for me)???

Anyway, this is something I feel urgent about and intend to pursue and I just wanted to say Hi, and let you know how excited I am. (I am ot easily excited)

Michelle


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Michelle you are not alone. I started a thread not to long ago saying that I had been having really intense dreams about weaving. Like you I see myself at a floor loom in my dreams and I'm weaving beautiful fabrics. I have a few looms that I am slowly learning but I too am feeling a need for urgency in learning this craft/art. I have 10 days off from work and I doubt I will be able to do much in the way of weaving or any fiber stuff. I'm painting and cleaning. Maybe after Thursday I will have a few days to work on warping my RH loom.

Welcome to the Fold by the way. It is nice of you to join us.


----------



## cathleenc (Aug 16, 2007)

Liese said:


> Now weaving it is an intriguing idea but how would you keep it fluffy and not stiff? Maybe like thrumming ....hmmm. Well, I don't have a loom so back to idea #1.


Liese,
felted wool mattress pads are sold to protect the mattress from moisture, from soiling, and for breathability. A popular product among families who co-sleep and cloth diaper. Puddle Pads is one of the name brands, usually come from New Zealand or Australia. They are not fluffy in the least, more of a canvas-like texture and weight. They have the natural lanolin in to increase the level of protection for the mattress. 

I have an old wool batt comforter my great aunt made for my parents for a wedding present, 49 years ago. Still awesome!


----------



## Liese (Dec 12, 2005)

Oh, felted to be water resistant then, got it. Well for us I am looking to do fluffy because the heat from the wood stove doesn't make it to the bedroom so the temps are usually about 55 - cool enough to want a hat to wear. So I'm thinking the wool equivalent of a feather bed. With 19 sheep it seems to make more cents then going out to buy an electric heating pad, don'cha know, eh?


----------



## cathleenc (Aug 16, 2007)

we sleep on a woven wool pad - commercially made. The bottom layer, against the mattress, is a cotton mesh. Woven through that (I have no clue how) is wool batting - the end effect is 2" of what looks like wool fleece on the top. Raw ends on the top, very cushy, very airy, very warm in winter and cool is summer. Love it.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Our woolen mills here sells wool batting for quilters or for whatever purpose you want. They have then encased in cheese cloth or not. You can have your own wool used for this if you like. If any one is interested in knowing more PM me and I can give you the info. They also will recard batting from old quilts.


----------



## FalconDance (Feb 4, 2007)

:doh: How I wish I'd remembered to get the camera out and take before/after pics! My little 8 yr old spindling student just left and ladies, I am _impressed_ with how quickly she picked it up! She went from the usual lumpy-bumpy (first rolag was tiny) to a nice even thread with just the second rolag!!  We're talking *good* thread inside a half hour! ONE lesson. I sent her mom (who's been my friend for about 14 yrs) home with my extra carders and some colorful wool. If I hadn't been so dog tired, I'd have taught her how to card or carded more myself. Although I have no doubt her little hands will be able to card lickety-split.

Her mom keeps jokingly saying she's going to 'loan' her to me as spinster apprentice. Hmmm, maybe an apprentice isn't such a bad thing .


----------



## Oceanrose (Mar 25, 2005)

I'm busy preparing for Thanksgiving here, since I've decided to do it from scratch and with WAAAAY more food than we should.. Especially with only 8 people eating the food. I think we'll have leftovers till Christmas!

But last night I received my drum carder in the mail!!!!!!!! YES!!! A Patrick Green, barely ever used that I had somehow had the good fortune to nab off of the housecleaning pages. I have to get it permanently attached to a table but of course I carded some dyed romney right away just to test it. I have a TON of wool to process, and now it'll be so easy!

What's everyone planning for Thanksgiving?


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Well I'm cleaning in preparations for Thanksgiving here. My oldest son and his girl friend will be here and another couple of Malaysians. I don't know if any of you have any experience with Malaysians but they don't eat much, the cultural divide is huge so this should be interesting. My son left a message on my cell phone telling me that his girlfriend said not to fix a lot of food :rotfl: I called him back and told him that obviously she had no concept of what Thanksgiving is all about. His only comment was that was why we were having it and then to our house :dance: This should be fun!!!! I have a 24 lb turkey that I will stuff. I'm making green beans just steamed with lots of butter, roasted brussels sprouts with cranberries and pecans, and a mashed potato and root veggie thing that sounds good to me. Today I clean and make two pies, cranberry pecan and apple. I couldn't find a pie pumpkin and I can stand pumpkin pie that is made with canned pumpkin, so pumpkin pie is out this year. The turkey goes in the oven at 9 am tomorrow, it will take 8 hours to cook. I've been thinking about fibers all day as I clean. I have several podcasts on my iPod that I am going to listen to while I finish my cleaning.

I hope if you travel you have a safe journey. Happy Thanksgiving to everyone!


----------



## swamp_deb (Jan 9, 2004)

I haven't posted much lately but I've been trying to keep up with all of your posts. I'm practicing my knitting with acrylic yarn that was given to me so that I won't mess up my wool yarn. Found an old pattern for a cuddle cap for our grand daughter and I'm working on hats for the two boys. Knitted a feather and fan shawl for old-fashioned day at church and finally found the pattern that I want to use to knit and felt a purse with my first spun roving.

Thanksgiving cooking has begun with 2 chocolate mousse pies made and butter softening for an Italian Cream cake. It's just the two of us this year so I bought a 12 lb turkey, dh loves turkey sandwiches thank goodness. I hope to get back to spinning this week-end while hubby is in the recliner watching football games with his eyes shut. 

Hope everyone has a happy and safe Thanksgiving!


----------



## Katherine in KY (May 11, 2002)

Happy Thanksgiving, everyone! I'm especially thankful that DH loves to cook so I don't have to do anything today but sit back and eat! (Of course, I grew a lot of what we'll eat.) 
This week I finally finished cleaning out our cabin--whew, what a lot of mouse droppings, several old nests, several dessicated mice, ugh! That's what happens when you just keep stacking up stuff, saying you'll clean tomorrow and tomorrow and tomorrow. Now to just stop feeding the cat that lives there (not a chance!) and hope new mice don't come in for the winter (not likely--I've already seen one on the beams!) But they won't find as hospitable a home anymore as I threw out lots of stuff and have put dishes, books, and now fiber in plastic tubs. I'm so excited to have lots of space for basket-making and spinning. I threw out baskets of dried flowers, seeds, etc. but did make up a dyebath of dyers's coreopsis that I grew a year ago. I dyed a small skein of alum-mordanted yarn just to see what I'd get--a lovely rust color that I don't remember getting from other natural dyes. I'll definitely grow some of that again next summer.


----------



## carollm24450 (May 10, 2002)

I'm a returning oldtimer to the Fiber Forum, and a true blue spinning addict. I don't know exactly how many fleeces I have in my stash. Plenty enough to promise DH that I would stay OFF of Ebay fiber sections tho, plus a couple of cedar chests of exotic fibers.

Life got out of hand with medical problems it took a couple of years to get under control, and various other things. So I just gave up regular posting anywhere and came to lurk now and then.

But many good things have happened during my off time also. I married the most wonderful man in the world, on my birthday. DH is gone tonight, getting the last load of our things at the apartment and when he gets the truck here tomorrow, we will officially be moved into our permanent home - no mortgage. We have 2 acres plus a bit, in a very rural part of Virginia and lots of plans for gardening, some chickens and maybe some rabbits also. Lots of sunshine in our future!

I have a Louet 15 and an Ashford trad, with most all the bells and whistles for both. Also a Patrick Green picker and a Straugh Finest double wide carder that DH put a motor on for me so carding is so much easier. The picker is worth it's weight in gold as far as I'm concerned and I came up with a way to pick and sit. I use a low table that just hits my knees and put the picker on it. This way, with my knees against the table, I can bend my arms and pick away without those spikes getting even near my bod. 

It's great to see other old timers still around - Betty, Katherine and March!!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Well hello Carol!!!! It has been a long time since we have seen you post. It is nice to know you finally made an honest man of Win :dance: Hello Win! How nice to have a few acres and to have it all paid for. Congratulations on all the above, I am very happy for both of you. 

What have you been spinning lately? It is nice to have you back in the "Fold" Carol.


----------



## swamp_deb (Jan 9, 2004)

Hi Carol, it's nice to meet you. Our only dd lives in Va just south of Richmond. I'm glad that you are over your health problems and sounds like you have a new hubby.......congratulations! The wealth of information on this forum has been a tremendous help to me learning all about fiber.


----------



## Katherine in KY (May 11, 2002)

Carol, welcome back


----------



## carollm24450 (May 10, 2002)

Thanks all for the greetings! Spinners are such friendly people!!!!

Haven't been doing much spinning lately. Since April we have been working on the old, old house getting it ready to move into and also making it as disability friendly as possible. Now, I can do so much more than I could at the other place and it's wonderful to be able to do plain old housework again, believe it or not.

I've spent a lot of time trying to knock down my yarn stash and used a good bit of it knitting for Afghans for Afghan - mostly socks. Doesn't take long at all to knit up kid size socks and I enjoy it. Also have knitted a good many pair of wool socks for my cold, cold feet. Man, do I ever love those socks!!

It's tremendously gratifying to see so many new "faces" in the Fiber Arts forums. Who'd of guessed it would take off like this when we started years ago?

Plans are for me to have my own fiber studio in a building close to the house. That way I can make all the mess I want without having it all over the house. It will be a while before that happens, but I can wait and anticipate.

I've also crocheted a bunch of kitty beds from roving for our 6 fur kids and some for friends cats. Cats and wool just seem to go together, don't they? Mine get such a blissful look as they get into the wool and knead it until it's just right to nap in.


----------



## hoggie (Feb 11, 2007)

Hi Carol - I am a newbie (very) and the fibre gals have been so welcoming - so it's not surprising if the forum has grown 

Hope to get to know you better 

hoggie


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Hoggie, Carol is the one who started the Spinning 101 thread years ago.


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

Hi Carol, nice to see you here .. hope that lots of fibre helps ease your transitions. 

So guys ... guess what I found today?

I was digging in the basement for some other stuff and found the multiple skeins of yarn that my parents brought back for me from PEI ... from MacAuslands, if I remember rightly. Anyway, I have enough blue wool to make a beautiful sweater, but I hadn't ever found "just the right pattern". Today I found it! 
http://chicknits.com/catalog/twist.html
I lengthened the ribbing a little (no point in showing this mama belly to the world), and I'm into the cables. It's so much fun to knit! I think it'll be awesome. I hope so, anyway!

I'm also working on a second set of wristwarmers for myself - I have one done, and I made it a bit longer up the knuckles since those joints at the base of my fingers sometimes get sore, and having them covered up and warm would make them feel better.  I'm using some of my mystery wool that I spun up ... it's a natural ivory colour and shows off the tiny cables on that pattern (mentioned earlier in this thread) beautifully! Now I just have to finish the second mitt. 

Oh, and yesterday I grabbed my 8mm needles and some bulky Icelandic I'd spun up and made a plain ol' garter stitch scarf for my Dad for Christmas. I'd already made Mom a knitted cowl hood thing, and figured Dad oughta have something too! He will be happy to have something from one of the sheep he "knows", too. 

Ahh, fibre is good. Very good.

And it's snowing outside and I'm looking at slipper patterns. I'm not liking anything I've seen ... I figure I should just make regular old socks, but with bulkier yarn on the same needles I usually use .. think that'll work? Suggestions welcome!


----------



## Oceanrose (Mar 25, 2005)

Hey here's a question for the fiberholics.. Anyone know where to get a couple really good pelts that I can use for crafts? Ideally shearling. I can't find any yet I know they have to be out there. I even remember seeing them places.. 

I spent the evening watching movies and spinning some Romney I'd dyed in a pink/lavender colorway. It's pretty and the first stuff I did on my drum carder. I do think I need to slow down and run the bats through a 2nd time - or prep a bit more. But this is romney with a LOOONG staple, so that may be why it's a bit rough (though easily spinnable). Tomorrow I'm going to get the DC set up in it's permanent home and play with some other fibers on there. I had my very tolerant BF help me drag up a cabinet I'd found at a garage sale this summer that was topless (hey it was 5.00 WITH a drawer!) and hopped over to the hardware store to find a top. Popped it into place and glued it (he says it should be nailed - silly boy!) and I now have a new crafty table! All set up for the carder, and for other things. Now I just need to get the clothes rack set up for drying wool. If I only had another couple days off I'd actually be caught up around here.


----------



## Meg Z (Jun 8, 2004)

Oceanrose, post over on the sheep forum about the pelts. I know a couple folk have pelts on a regular basis. 

Carol, welcome back! I look forward to geting to know you!

Speaking of folks coming back...how's Betty doing??

I spent a lovely five day weekend spinning and doing wool prep. I really need to have hubby get the camera stuff up and running, because I'm really tickled with some of this stuff, and would like to share!

I did a fine single of the dark grey Romney, and plied it with Tussah silk, and it came out beautifully! 19 wpi, 2 oz, and 265 yards. I also did some of the Tussah with fawn French Angora. I was intending to dye it, but opted not to. The two ply is 25 wpi, 1.4 oz, 244 yds. 

Then I started a bulkier, knobbly sort of textured yarn. I'm using white Romney, and then three dyed colors, each from a different breed of sheep. Burgundy, forest green, and a royal blue. Did a very rough blend on the drum carder, so the colors shift, and blend. I've finished the first bobbin on the CC, and am halfway done with the second bobbin. Then just to ply. I'm thinking I'll do a scarf and hat of this knobbly stuff. The colors are working up nicely. The different wool types do not want to blend well, which is just right for this yarn, but I'll bear it in mind for future projects. Dorset and Romney do not like each other. The Dorset turns mostly to slubs...perfect for this yarn, but... The Leicester Longwool blends in fine though.

And next, I think I'm pulling out the morrit Icelandic lambswool from Sheledy, and adding some fawn angora to it. That should be a tweedy look. Sheledy's fleece is super soft already, and the angora will be extra nice. Maybe a touch of silk to that, too. Then I can use the Tussah/angora blend for trim on it! Oooohhhhh...yummy!

The semester is almost over...and I'll be able to spin every day! Woohoo! FREE!!!!! Woohoo!! A whole month of spinning! I feel like dancing!

Meg


----------



## FalconDance (Feb 4, 2007)

Just when I thought to myself, "A whole TWO days off. Nothing planned this weekend except tidying up the living room and laundry and gaming and spinning!", my dad calls at 915 Sat morn to tell me the family dinner is at his house at noon. Now, it's been YEARS since daddy called so I started out alarmed and then he insisted .... so son and I went (Phillip was working). It was so important to him because today and tomorrow he goes in for extensive testing to confirm or deny he's dying from cancer . A good time was had, and sisters and I agreed to meet back on the 22nd, weather permitting - 29th if not - next. I'm taking him gooseberry pie - his absolute favorite that no one else can stand so he rarely gets - and dark chocolate peanut clusters, another favorite I always make him at Yule. IF it is dire as the doctors believe, at least he's still mobile, alert (i.e. still up and about, no noticeable impact except weight loss at this point) and full of sass and vinegar.

If you would, ladies, please whisper a little prayer.

But took my wheel down to daddy's. My nieces and prospective sil were entranced, and one sister explained to her young son what I was doing. My citified other sister couldn't wrap her brain around the whole idea. "Why not just go to the store and buy yarn?" I told her I was spinning an order for a gal who wanted to crochet herself a wool scarf and got, "why not just buy one?" *sigh* I swear, she wasn't raised up like that! Brother, predictably, rolled his eyes and filed it away under "oldest sister's weirdness syndrome".


----------



## swamp_deb (Jan 9, 2004)

Falcon, I'll add your Daddy to my prayer list, I have a bil in the same shape.

Just more knitting going on around here along with visiting with family. I do have to do a lot of cleaning and organizing so that I can get back to spinning and I want to try my hand at dyeing soon. I don't know why those pillowcases full fleece are taking over but it's time to organize. :shrug:


----------



## jerzeygurl (Jan 21, 2005)

went to an auction got half a toddler sweater done

and 

came home with what looks to be a 1850 ish wheel hee hee 

it has a couple of square nails used as shims so the "repairs" are fairly old, used about a quart of linseed oil on her and she looks lovely, have to get a few parts before i can use it ... but thats ok


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Meg the news on Betty is we are still working on her computer problems. I have Kung helping me now. Hopefully, hopefully we will have her back with us in no time. She said she had a nice Thanksgiving with local friends. I'm hoping she will send me a nice long post to post here so we can all find out what she has been up to. I really miss her posts.

Falcon I'll keep your father in my prayers.

I'm one of those who has family like your sister Falcon. They appreciate what I do only to an extent. Generally they look at me like I fell off an ox cart in there presence.

Ive been weaving on my RH loom. I almost have the "thing" that is on the loom finished so I can them warp my loom for my weave-a-long project. My youngest son, Philip, came downstairs and saw me weaving and asked me what I was doing. I told him I was weaving. He looked over my shoulder and said, "Cool!" He isn't known as a kid of a lot of words


----------



## Katherine in KY (May 11, 2002)

"And it's snowing outside and I'm looking at slipper patterns. I'm not liking anything I've seen ... I figure I should just make regular old socks, but with bulkier yarn on the same needles I usually use .. think that'll work? Suggestions welcome!"

Last winter I made some slippers out of Lopi (Icelandic) yarn I had lying around. I basically made big socks on big needles and then felted them stiff enough so they stand up on their own. They're really warm, just not very good for running outside in--probably should put a piece of leather on the sole.


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

Thanks Katherine ... Icelandic wool I've got! (I have 2 purebred Icelandics & a couple of crosses out in the pasture - and some of the wool already cut off to play with!)

It'll be a good opportunity to try spinning reaaaaaaaaaaaly lightly on the wheel - not a trick I've managed to master just yet. This should be fun!


----------



## FalconDance (Feb 4, 2007)

Well. There's approx 8 1/2 lbs of white/very pale oatmeal Shetland on its way from a lovely sounding lady on one of my fiber lists. I'm bidding on at least one drop spindle (looking seriously at another) on eBay. 

AND tomorrow morning, I pick up the first couple of vintage wheels over in KS. :bouncy: One I know I'm keeping for myself and the other will likely be buffed a bit then sold. He's got a wheel similar to the Polonaise (I thought they were called Norwegian table wheels) I want to look at again and a smaller-than-great-wheel-size, treadle-powered (I think) wool wheel that will likely be in the next pick-up. After that, it'll be pick up wheels according to how much work they need and time I have.

Oh, and must remember to ask if he has any extra bobbins just lying around, how much a weasel would cost me and if he'd sell me one of the old grain mills .

THEN it's to work in the afternoon. :help: I'm exhausted just thinking about it!


----------



## FalconDance (Feb 4, 2007)

Three small 'new' old parlor flax wheels now grace my over-burdened living room . I'll try to get pictures and post later (maybe tomorrow). There's a local auction on Sunday that's advertising a wheel as well......


----------



## ajaxlucy (Jul 18, 2004)

I'm happy with the deal I just made with a spinner friend: she'll spin all my Shetland wool into yarn for me and in exchange I will keep her supplied with organic free-range eggs from our backyard chickens. I'll have to pay to have the fleece processed into roving, but that's about all, since I don't grain feed my sheep and I shear them myself. I only hope she's as satisfied with the arrangement as I am, and that she doesn't start thinking of all that spinning as a chore to get through. I'm really looking forward to getting the yarn and getting started on a sweater for my husband!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Sounds like a good deal all the way around.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

We're having the first real snowstorm of the season. Luckily we are just having the snow. I hear those further south are having several inches of slush and freezing rain. We are in a warning until 6 am tomorrow morning, thankfully I don't have to work tomorrow. We only had one flight in and out today all the others were canceled.

So while we sat around not doing much we listened to Christmas music and I knit on the hats I have been working on. Dreams of spinning that Romney were in my head too  When I finally got home I had one of the spindles in my mailbox that I won on eBay. It was the one from the guy in SLC Utah, he is very quick with his shipping.

The other night after about a year of bidding and not winning I finally won some boat shuttles. Okay, that isn't totally true, I won two small ones several months ago. I have a whole bunch of bobbins that I think are for a LeClerc and they don't fit into any of the shuttles I have. I think I will need to buy bobbins for these shuttles too they are made by Glimakra. I'm not even sure if they use bobbins or those other things, quills, I think.

Since we have all this snow and I probably wont be doing much of anything the rest of the weekend. I need to get my pictures of the things I have done posted. So hopefully in the next few days I'll be able to post pictures of the dreaded sweater that actually turned out beautifully and some of the other things I have.

Keep warm. Cathy, Cyndi, Ann and Annie, and others in this general part of the country hunker down and if you have to drive been safe.


----------



## Katherine in KY (May 11, 2002)

"...she'll spin all my Shetland wool into yarn for me and in exchange I will keep her supplied with organic free-range eggs from our backyard chickens."

What does she get out of it, except the joy of spinning? I hope she gets to keep some of the wool. I think you got the better end of the deal


----------



## ajaxlucy (Jul 18, 2004)

I wondered about that, too. I've no idea how many eggs is a fair trade for all that spinning. My friend is the one who suggested the arrangement, since she likes to spin and she likes fresh, free-range eggs but doesn't want to keep her own chickens. Maybe I should offer an occasional package of lamb, too.


----------



## Katherine in KY (May 11, 2002)

I must have been sleeping when I first read about your deal since I ignored the fact that she gets eggs. Still, unless you're giving her dozens, I still think you're getting the better deal. Wait and see how much she spins, and then maybe offer her some lamb in return.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

The new FAC is up now. Please post here http://homesteadingtoday.com/showthread.php?t=219933


----------

